# Nefarious Reviews



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

I started a horror movie review blog a while back where I tear up or build up not-so-famous horror flicks of all types. Have a look, rate it if you like, and if you're so inclined, leave a comment.

*DISCLAIMER:* Subject matter and some choice words might merit an "R" rating, so, Nefarious Reviews aren't for children. Kiddies, get your parent's permission before reading. Thank you.

My first review is of the little known horror comedy Lesbian Vampire Killers. Enjoy!

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-1-lesbian-vampire-killers/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Don't know how many of you read my first review, but here's the second installment. A review of the, unfortunately overlooked, I Sell The Dead.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/nefarious-reviews-2-i-sell-the-dead/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Let's get a little ahead of the 5 day workweek and take a look at 5ive Girls.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2010/07/08/nefarious-reviews-17-5ive-girls/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Here you go, folks. Line up your weekend dance card early with a review of an 80's classic.
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/nefarious-reviews-18-the-gate/


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Unfortunately the weekend is over, everyone. Without overreaching, what better way can you think of to kick Monday into overdrive than with an overall review from the Overlord of opinions? 
http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/nefarious-reviews-19-waxwork/


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Great blog. Nice to see you reviewed Lesbian Vampire Killers. One of my favourite truly awful horror flicks.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah, Lesbian Vampire Killers is a cult classic in the making.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (Apr 9, 2012)

Friday is here and so is Nick Nefarious' rotten ramblings. This time I dismember a little classic from two decades ago. Ghoulies.

http://nicknefarious.wordpress.com/2012/04/09/nefarious-reviews-20-ghoulies/


----------

